
MacBook Pro teardown confirms the new keyboard is just the old keyboard - jc_811
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/11/15/20966926/apple-16-inch-macbook-pro-teardown-ifixit-keyboard-switches-scissor-butterfly
======
intsunny
Maybe we could link to the original article instead of the blogspam?

[https://www.ifixit.com/News/16-inch-macbook-pro-magic-
keyboa...](https://www.ifixit.com/News/16-inch-macbook-pro-magic-keyboard-
throwback)

------
jeffwass
HN should change the title. The actual article title ends with “just the old,
good keyboard”.

Leaving out the word “good” changes the entire meaning.

~~~
chrisseaton
Only if you think there’s something inherently wrong with ‘old’!

~~~
jeffwass
Not at all, it’s a drastic change in meaning in title between original article
and HN.

Given the huge breadth of complaints against the butterfly keyboard, the title
saying that the keyboard of a ‘new’ MacBook is the same as the ‘old’ MacBook
suggests keyboard hasn’t changed. But it clearly has, which is the point of
the article.

The inclusion of a single additional word “good” clarifies the new keyboard
matches the old version BEFORE the butterfly keyboard.

------
comex
Still a bit less key travel than the pre-butterfly MacBook Pros; apparently
the last one of those (which I've personally stuck with until now) has 1.3mm.
[1] 1.0mm is probably good enough though.

[1] [https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/macbook-pro-2015-is-
best-...](https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/macbook-pro-2015-is-best-macbook-
in-2017)

------
vmurthy
For someone reading only the headline and wondering if old means Butterfly
keyboard : NO. Thank God for that!

------
awalton
That's literally all we wanted from the keyboard.

~~~
smallstepforman
We want 12 physical function keys as well ...

~~~
t-writescode
Not all of us, I just wanted an escape key. I’m happy now.

~~~
Spivak
Seriously, keeping esc but dropping the function keys for something you can
dynamically change is super cool. Those keys were always mapped to app
specific functions anyway so now apps have a lot more freedom to do clever
things like sliders, color pallets, switching out buttons on context.

This was all true before but now it’s not the annoying thing that gets in the
way when using Vim.

------
jasoneckert
I know the wording "just the old keyboard" is meant as clickbait, but for
those of us who have used the butterfly keyboard, we pretty much interpreted
this as "just the old, awesome keyboard, yeah baby!"

------
kif
So happy Jony Ive is no longer Chief Design Officer.

------
jsilence
What is your recommendations for someone seeking to buy a 13" MacBook Pro or
Air atm? Is the latest incarnation of the butterfly keyboard still as bad? Are
revamped versions of those machines around the corner? Or far away? Actually
asking for a friend.

~~~
qwtel
I bought a 13” mpb this year and the keyboard is fine, though I don’t use it
much.

Biggest mistake was buying the “higher end” 2.4ghz model that’s actually
performing the same as the much cheaper 1.4ghz model.

~~~
AnthonBerg
I feel I must add: The 1.4 performs the same as the 2.4 ... in the role you
employ it :) No contest!

In my workloads there’s been a wayyy big difference from a 4-core 15” to a
faster-clocked 4-core to to a 6-core.

But there’s absolutely no contest from me on a modern 1.4GHz processor being a
powerhouse, especially paired with SSDs as fast as in these.

------
winrid
Now I can finally move on from my '15 MBP! I love Linux but OSX is so great
for work.

------
Wowfunhappy
I hate typing on the Magic Keyboards, they feel more like the butterfly to me
than the pre-2015 macbook keyboards. :(

------
netwanderer3
Kudos on Apple for having the courage to get rid of those keyboards and bring
back what once worked. Everyone seemed to really love the old keyboard, why
did they feel the need to change it I would never understand. I'm still typing
this on my MBP with two keys ("E" and "R") randomly falling off right now.

------
reilly3000
Good.

------
hinkley
CMD-Z

------
craftoman
Apple is the most corrupted IT company ever existed. Look at how they make
money, based on marketing and sales. There's not a single innovation in the
past 10 years.

